# How many 63 plates have you seen?



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I was in Edinburgh today and seen one Estoril Blue BMW 3 series. 

All the way back to Aberdeen I didn't see any more. 

They keep telling us the car market is doing well, where are all the new cars?


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

It's a Sunday..... Guessing fair few dealers are closed today and collections will be tomorrow?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Just so happens I have a 63 Plate VXR8 on my drive


































































I Wish


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I've seen 3... RR Evoque and 2 Mercedes Arctros Euro6's :lol:


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

Pick mine up today......was more convenient with working nights!!


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

I saw one in on a new merc yesterday plate was 'ML63 AMG' heading towards the M1


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

Ive seen 3 a bm 1 series a merc sclass and a hyundai i30 I think...


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

minibbb said:


> It's a Sunday..... Guessing fair few dealers are closed today and collections will be tomorrow?


Agreed, give people a chance :wall:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

minibbb said:


> It's a Sunday..... Guessing fair few dealers are closed today and collections will be tomorrow?





paul01 said:


> Agreed, give people a chance :wall:


How many dealers do you know that close on Sunday? I can't think of any as that is one of their busiest days with most other people off work.

Most people are desperate to pick up their new cars as soon as possible and you used to see loads on day one.

Being a Sunday with most people off work I would expect to see more, not less.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

Your one little trip isnt really a gauge of the market though is it !!, you was lucky enough to spot a new BMW on your trip though ;-)


:lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

paul01 said:


> Your one little trip isnt really a gauge of the market though is it !!, you was lucky enough to spot a new BMW on your trip though ;-)
> 
> :lol:


Are you on your period this week?

I asked a simple little question and you've taken a bad reaction to it. No need to be snappy and head banging etc.


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

Well the dealers down my way must have been open saw the bmw yesterday evening around 4pm


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Mike_Wizz said:


> Well the dealers down my way must have been open saw the bmw yesterday evening around 4pm


The vast majority of dealers are always open on Sundays, especially when new plates are out.

Some even open at midnight to make an event of it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Are you on your period this week?
> 
> I asked a simple little question and you've taken a bad reaction to it. No need to be snappy and head banging etc.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I saw a range rover on friday on 63 plate (it was on trade plates too), so doesn't have to be 1st to see them.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Saw a couple on Friday afternoon as the dealers local to work like to give them a quick spin to the petrol garage.

I was down the local Mercedes dealer yesterday and it was rammed with people collecting their new 63 plates.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I cant say i notice since they moved over to the new style plates q


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

One or two ;-) picked it up Saturday midnight as the dealer was shut on the Sunday.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Lee.GTi180 said:


> One or two ;-) picked it up Saturday midnight as the dealer was shut on the Sunday.


Good choice there my friend  waiting for mine to be built expecting 3rd week in october cause gone for a few options


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

i saw about 12-15 of them on the back of a transporter heading up the A1 last friday but not actually seen any being driven on the road yet !


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Mine was delivered yesterday. Well I bought it for the wife. Fiat 500 in Pasadobly Red.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Kerr said:


> I was in Edinburgh today and seen one Estoril Blue BMW 3 series.
> 
> All the way back to Aberdeen I didn't see any more.
> 
> They keep telling us the car market is doing well, where are all the new cars?


Seen plenty in Aberdeen Kerr. Mates man just bought a new Lambo Aventador, canny wait to see it.

So tempted to get a new car, quite like the new Boxsters.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Jammy J said:


> Seen plenty in Aberdeen Kerr. Mates man just bought a new Lambo Aventador, canny wait to see it.
> 
> So tempted to get a new car, quite like the new Boxsters.


I've still not seen another one today. Only went out to the airport and back to BOD though.

I'll have a nosy in the work's car park and see who is splashing the cash.

The new Boxter looks great. A bit like a mini Carrera GT.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I have seen loads today.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

1st one today, VW Sirrocco. Wouldn't have clocked it less I was sitting behind it in traffic and remembered this thread.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

None as yet, but with my Neighbor changing his&her cars every 6 months it won't be long.

They have gone through every BMW possible so far and moved onto Range Rovers now.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I'll have a nosy in the work's car park and see who is splashing the cash.


no offence dude but really? lol Surely you have better things to do with your time:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> no offence dude but really? lol Surely you have better things to do with your time:thumb:


I've not found any other way to get to my car in the car park other than walk through the car park to get to it.

If you could suggest a method to save me the time and effort to walk across the car park I'd be interested to know how I'd manage it?

That would save me at least 1 minute a day.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I've not found any other way to get to my car in the car park other than walk through the car park to get to it.
> 
> If you could suggest a method to save me the time and effort to walk across the car park I'd be interested to know how I'd manage it?
> 
> That would save me at least 1 minute a day.


lol chill. Was only joking. Sounded like you was going to walk/drive round your carpark to hunt these 63's down  just sounded funny to me like i said no offence :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I ain't seen any yet kerr, not knowingly anyway mate


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> lol chill. Was only joking. Sounded like you was going to walk/drive round your carpark to hunt these 63's down  just sounded funny to me like i said no offence :thumb:


You weren't expecting a serious answer with that question?

To be fair my work's car park can be an interesting place.

I can see a 911, Evo, XKR supercharged and a RS6 from here.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Kerr said:


> You weren't expecting a serious answer with that question?
> 
> To be fair my work's car park can be an interesting place.
> 
> I can see a 911, Evo, XKR supercharged and a RS6 from here.


Kerr old buddy not everything on here is ment to be serious  I was having a laugh. Learn to laugh at ones self 

You could have just seen the funny side. No fun in people sometimes.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Kerr old buddy not everything on here is ment to be serious  I was having a laugh. Learn to laugh at ones self
> 
> You could have just seen the funny side. No fun in people sometimes.


I think the sarcasm of my post is a bit lost on you. I was taking the ****.

I need to start using smiley faces and stuff.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I think the sarcasm of my post is a bit lost on you. I was taking the ****.


must be the way you say it buddy :thumb::lol:


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

None yet but can't wait to see mine  or should I say mine and the wife's. We don't get ours until the end of the month.


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

ive seen more than i you can shake a stick at but im subcontracted to a mian dealer to cope with the over flow of work 
but on the road about 3 today


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I saw a Mazda CX-5, Dacia Stepway, Dacia Duster, Seat Leon FR, Peugeot 107 & a MK7 Golf SE today on the roads with the '63' plates on.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Collected ours yesterday morning at 11.30! :argie: :argie: :argie:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=314633

Sent from my iPad 7


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

i have about 100+ sat in the yard at work


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I've seen a few, but I live just a few hundred yards from the biggest car dealer network on Anglesey, so it's a given I spose 

Seen a few Corsa's, Fiesta's, A4's, Golf's etc only special one so far has been a 63 plate R8 being filled with petrol ready for collection, but that was like last Wednesday, and no trade plates either :doublesho


----------

